# Special Hand Tool Only Project



## Brink (Jan 4, 2014)

Back in November, we had a family event that included too many visitors, who stayed too long.

To clear my mind, and find a little solitude, shop dog and I headed to the woodshop.

Not being one to make noise, and interrupt our house guests constant viewing of reality shows, this project jumped out at me. Let's go from rough cut to finished product without power tools.

Many years ago, I gave Moma B a vanity. Since then, the top is pretty well worn, and the drawer is blown out in three directions. Wonderful woman, but she can break an anvil.

Anyhoo, the wrought iron legs on the vanity still look good, so here's the rebuild.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Brink (Jan 4, 2014)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Brink (Jan 4, 2014)

Scrub planed


 
Smoothed.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Brink (Jan 4, 2014)

Vanity top is done.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Brink (Jan 4, 2014)

A little decorative edge...

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 4, 2014)

You can't stop now. No time-out, no breaks. Looks good so far. Waiting for the next episode.

Ray

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blueglass (Jan 4, 2014)

Love it! I've come to really prefer working with hand tools. I still have a lot to learn though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Jan 4, 2014)

Same thing...
Cut, rip scrub and smooth.
Drawer time 


 


 
Next up, some fun with Stanley 45


----------



## Brink (Jan 4, 2014)

Drawer front, beaded, carved and stained.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Jan 4, 2014)

With a quick change, the 45 goes from beading to cutting grooves.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kevin (Jan 4, 2014)

This is a sharp build. Impressive work. Hand sandng too?


----------



## Brink (Jan 4, 2014)



Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Brink (Jan 4, 2014)

Kevin said:


> This is a sharp build. Impressive work. Hand sandng too?



No sanding. Used scraper plane.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 4, 2014)

Scraping is better.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 4, 2014)

Nice half blinds Brink that's really good work.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Brink (Jan 4, 2014)

Ready for workout?


 
If the pic looks blurry, NY was having an earthquake. My arms were in no way wobbling.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Brink (Jan 4, 2014)

Completed drawer.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## El Guapo (Jan 4, 2014)

Unbelievable!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Jan 4, 2014)

Awesome! Can't wait to see how it finishes out!


----------



## Brink (Jan 4, 2014)

Sprung said:


> Awesome! Can't wait to see how it finishes out!


Thanks, I can't wait, either. This is Moma B's '13 Xmas present.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 4, 2014)

Looking good. Looking good. Looking good. Oh, I said that already.

Really looking good.

Ray

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ButchC (Jan 4, 2014)

I certainly admire your work. Very nice layout on the dovetails for the drawer. Flatwormers UNITE!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DKMD (Jan 4, 2014)

Very cool, Brink! If Ms. Brink can destroy solid oak and dovetails, I'd suggest you do what she says!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 5, 2014)

This is a great thread Brink! Awesome work, thanks for posting it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fret440 (Jan 5, 2014)

Can't wait to see the finished project. 

Jacob

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Jan 5, 2014)

DKMD said:


> Very cool, Brink! If Ms. Brink can destroy solid oak and dovetails, I'd suggest you do what she says!


Doc, I have 13/16" sides and 3/8" thick bottom. I'm figuring it will slow her down, but those q-tips she has are pretty heavy.
It will eventually fail.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Jan 5, 2014)

Brink said:


> Doc, I have 13/16" sides and 3/8" thick bottom. I'm figuring it will slow her down, but those q-tips she has are pretty heavy.
> It will eventually fail.


And then she'll punch you in the shoulder, right?


----------



## Brink (Jan 5, 2014)

DKMD said:


> And then she'll punch you in the shoulder, right?


Nope, she doesn't punch me when she breaks something. Luckily.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Jan 5, 2014)

...unless I laugh at her.
Like when she pulled the handle off the car door when it was frozen shut, 
or twisted the end off a corkscrew, 
Shattered a toilet tank lid,
Broke a jar of pickles tapping the lid to loosen it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kenbo (Jan 5, 2014)

Holy crap there are a lot of cool thread started in this section lately. Nice work.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lola Ranch (Jan 8, 2014)

very nice documentation. I'm not sure I've ever done an entire project totally using hand tools. 

Bret

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Jan 8, 2014)

Lola Ranch said:


> very nice documentation. I'm not sure I've ever done an entire project totally using hand tools.
> 
> Bret


Thanks Bret.

I'm thinking real hard, I'm sure this is my first all hand tool project.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 8, 2014)

I don't think any of us will live long enough to see her break that drawer ! (pronounced DRAW in NY) Truly inspiring work Brink

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Jan 8, 2014)

NYWoodturner said:


> I don't think any of us will live long enough to see her break that drawer ! (pronounced DRAW in NY) Truly inspiring work Brink



Below I-84, it's a drawer

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Jan 11, 2014)

Here's the old vanity, broken drawer, veneer lifting. But all the metalwork is fine.


 



Old parts and new.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Blueglass (Jan 11, 2014)

Love how the grain is highlighted. Great work.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Jan 11, 2014)

Moma Brink's Xmas present is done!


 
Photo bombed by shop dog.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 11, 2014)

Very cool! I some how missed this one too! Great work as usual my friend. I'm tired just watching you. That is a work out, and that 45 is way cool!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo (Jan 12, 2014)

That looks awesome. I love it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 14, 2014)

You make it look so damned easy! Nice work Brink.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fret440 (Jan 15, 2014)

NYWoodturner said:


> You make it look so damned easy! Nice work Brink.



He didn't take pictures of all the cursing...

Jacob

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Jan 15, 2014)

Brink, that turned out very nice! Awesome work!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 15, 2014)

Fret440 said:


> He didn't take pictures of all the cursing...
> 
> Jacob


Have you ever heard a chimp curse?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Jan 15, 2014)

Thanks for looking in, everyone.

The cursing thing is funny, of all my vices, that's the one I don't do.

Moma Brink says I'm a bit of a freak, I can drive right past a car show, haven't had a steak in 20 sum years, won't watch football and I don't swear. 

A real manly man.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 16, 2014)

I'm pretty much


Brink said:


> Thanks for looking in, everyone.
> 
> The cursing thing is funny, of all my vices, that's the one I don't do.
> 
> ...


I'm pretty much like you except for the cursing and steak, LOL

Reactions: Like 1


----------

